# Greatest Fears/Phobias



## Dar (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm sure there has been many threads like this, but I made a new one anyway. If you don't feel comfortable posting your fears, no one's forcing you.

My list of phobias:

Algophobia- the fear of pain.

I'm sure many people will disagree with me on this one.If I ever do something that could get me killed and fail, I'd rather end up dying than living with the pain.

Aichmophobia: the fear of sharp objects.

Goes along with my last one.

Acrophobia: the fear of heights.

Oddly enough, though, I'm not afraid of flying.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 15, 2012)

Needles and heights are the only two I can think of.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't know if there's a name for it, but I have a minor fear of being excluded.

 I'm also a pitiful wuss when it comes to any sort of scary story.


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 15, 2012)

Aichmophobia? Definitely. And also a little lygophobia for some reason (fear of the dark.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 15, 2012)

Terrified of drowning/deep water (but not swimming or normal water). I'm freaked out by memory loss if I think about it.


----------



## Minish (Nov 15, 2012)

I guess small spaces and heights are the things I usually think of? But I mean, I can't stand gore/scary things to the extent that that's pretty much a fear too, and probably worse.

I'm also probably more scared of falling down stairs more than the average person, which is kind of weird since it's never actually happened before and traumatised me, or anything!!


Also there are really annoying reccurring dreams about mouth horror, ugh. Usually just like a tooth randomly falling out? And it always feels really vivid and horrible and I just. hate teeth and mouths so much.



Dar said:


> Oddly enough, though, I'm not afraid of flying.


Oh, no, I don't feel like it's weird at all. I mean my issue with heights is just like _holy shit I could just... fall... and probably die!! and it'd be really painful and scary??? oh my god? what if I just randomly jumped off to see what would happen umm I could actually do that?? there's not even a railing here????????!?!d.al;;_ which isn't really present when you're in a plane and you're just too high up to actually think about suddenly falling. You're just too removed from the danger! Literally. By loads of metres.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2012)

Abandonment.


----------



## shy ♡ (Nov 15, 2012)

I just want to mention that _phobias_ aren't just things you're afraid of, they're pathological fears that you cannot control and cause things like shaking, vomiting, nausea, headaches, or much worse (heart attacks/seizures). Being afraid of something is _not the same thing_.

I have many, many fears, but only one real phobia, which is telephonophobia, which is reluctance or fear of making or taking phone calls, literally, "fear of telephone". There are other fears which might verge on phobias but I'd categorize that more as my general anxiety.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 15, 2012)

Insectophobia (fear of insects, obviously). Although technically speaking it's more like arthropodophobia, I guess. Also trypophobia (fear of creepy clustered holes), though it depends a lot on the context.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a phobia of crowds, and I also have severe stage fright.
And bullets. I hate bullets.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 15, 2012)

Spiders/insects and heights are the main ones I have. I've gotten much better around small spiders recently but if I ever see one beg enough that its body is visible from across the room (I'm sure those of you who live in big spider countries will probably consider such a spider small) I'll freak out and not be able to go back into the room until I'm convinced that it's gone.

There are a few things that only scare me if I think about them for too long. Like painful ways of dying, and the thought of nothing existing after death. Since I take way too long to get to sleep normally, I often do think about things like that and before I can stop myself I've scared myself into not being able to get to sleep at all that night.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 15, 2012)

>being stuck in large crowds (HAPPENED TO ME LIKE JUST OVER AN HOUR AGO)
>90% of social interaction
>big spiders. smaller ones don't bother me much now but the big ones can go fuck themselves
>being alone forever


----------



## Aisling (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a fear of abandonment, spiders, heights, deep water, and more intense fears of needles, giving speeches or presentations, and pain. None of them are quite phobias, though the more intense ones bring on uncontrollable shaking and sometimes crying (but ironically I really enjoy pain in very specific contexts *cough*) and I really wish I could do something about it because I feel like a total puss... Having my teeth worked on is absolute torture because I need needles in _my fucking mouth_ and the pressure could unexpectedly become pain at any moment so I'm always struggling to not shake so much I make the dentist mess up, and he always teases me about it and I want to punch him and cry but it's not a very good idea when he's holding loud buzzing drills


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 15, 2012)

Spiders are probably the only thing I am really, deeply terrified of, and even then I'm not sure I'd call it arachnophobia. Sometimes I can handle them just fine, but sometimes I... really, really can't. (I dislike arthropods in general. But insects I can just about deal with on my own.)

I used to have a fear of needles, but chronic ill health when I was younger led to lots of blood tests, which helpfully seem to have got rid of that. I think I handle needles a lot better than the average person nowadays.



> Also trypophobia (fear of creepy clustered holes), though it depends a lot on the context.


Huh, I wouldn't call it a phobia, but I am definitely deeply unsettled by things like lotus seed heads. I had no idea there was a word for it.


----------



## Minish (Nov 15, 2012)

Good job you've got a spider guardian, huh! ^o.o^


----------



## Pig-serpent (Nov 16, 2012)

Eternity.  If I think about it for more than 15 seconds it really starts to creep me out.  
Seriously.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 16, 2012)

Going to echo everyone here and say needles. The last time I had to get blood drawn I outright passed out as soon as I saw the damned syringe.

And psychological medication. I understand and respect that that stuff benefits a lot of people, but for me personally all the ones I've been put on have caused pretty severe medical complications (including almost dying in one case) that far outweigh the mental benefits. I wouldn't call it a phobia but I get a deep-running sense of dread every time someone suggests medication for my mood swings or attention problems.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't exactly have any phobias, I mean like I'm afraid of drowning but that's because I can't swim, so it's not really that unreasonable. 
sometimes I wonder if I'm the only person in the world who's not afraid of spiders! I am usually the person picking up and taking spiders away from people who have found them and are curling into a ball of fear (which I'm happy to do; they're cute).


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 16, 2012)

I've never had that much of a problem with needles. I generally always close my eyes or look away if I'm getting one, but that's more of a 'just in case' reaction to other people who grew up around me who had big problems with them.



ultraviolet said:


> they're cute


Then you must be one of them!


----------



## Spoon (Nov 16, 2012)

Huh, both needles and spiders don't bother me much. According to some quick google searching, they're in the top ten phobias, though.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Nov 16, 2012)

The only real phobias, the ones that can get me to cry, are needles and being eaten alive or depictions of it. Other, minor fears include the dark, absolute silence, and being burned alive. I've always been comfortable around spiders and heights though.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 16, 2012)

long drawn out torture and pain

the supernatural

video game glitches (supporting my theory that i'm actually a robot)

and again: abandonment. this is my absolute _worst_ fear. i can take on the world without a single complaint, i can stand at the edge of a cliff and peer over enough that it makes everyone else nervous, i can leap into the ocean and swim far enough out that i'm up to my chest in water, i can look at a cockroach or spider and say "huh, interesting" before squashing it, i can ride any roller coaster without caring one bit, needles don't bother me, death i can handle, public performance i can pull off and laugh about it easily.

abandonment i cannot handle.

life is certain. death is certain. there is no choice for me in this life but to be faced with spiders and cockroaches, needles, public performance. it is likely i will have to face heights and cliffs and the ocean. abandonment is _not_ necessary to living a fulfilling life. abandonment is what makes me miserable. abandonment is why i have been suicidal. abandonment is the only thing i truly fear.


----------



## Minish (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey, don't squash slaters and spiders if you're not even scared of 'em. :( Mean!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 16, 2012)

Falling objects. I won't stand under a palm tree for fear of being bludgeoned to death by a falling coconut. And no way I'll stand by cliffs. Fuck that.

When I was younger, I had an acute fear of meteors, and falling aircraft. If I heard a plane going by I was paranoid that it would crash down on me. Or perhaps drop a bomb on me.

Roaches don't scare me so much, but if one of them fuckers comes _flying_ at me, I am likely to defecate upon myself.



opaltiger said:


> Huh, I wouldn't call it a phobia, but I am definitely deeply unsettled by things like lotus seed heads. I had no idea there was a word for it.


I also can't even look at one without feeling my skin crawl. I really have no explanation for this.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 16, 2012)

Fear of wasps.

Also I guess have a bit of trypophobia, though it's mostly when it's holes in any living creature/human or bugs/animals crawling out of the holes(uggggh), otherwise holes doesn't bother me.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 16, 2012)

opaltiger said:


> Huh, I wouldn't call it a phobia, but I am definitely deeply unsettled by things like lotus seed heads. I had no idea there was a word for it.


yeah, for some reason the wikipedia page for trypophobia has a picture of a lotus seed head at the top of the page, too.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm *afraid* of some things like needles and surprise spiders jumping on my face (u___u), but i only have a phobia of navels and people touching them or shgfjdfhgyhyg

UGH THEY'RE SO FUCKING GROSS

I have vomited because someone stuck their finger in mine before it's really gr8


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 16, 2012)

My skin is itching from head to toe now, and I feel sick to the stomach. It's the worst sensation. Lousy goddamn stupid trypophobia trigger images.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 16, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> I don't exactly have any phobias, I mean like I'm afraid of drowning but that's because I can't swim, so it's not really that unreasonable.
> sometimes I wonder if I'm the only person in the world who's not afraid of spiders! I am usually the person picking up and taking spiders away from people who have found them and are curling into a ball of fear (which I'm happy to do; they're cute).


!! but you live in australa where the spiders are, like, australan spiders


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 16, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> !! but you live in australa where the spiders are, like, australan spiders


Fun fact: no one has died of redback or funnelweb (arguably the two most dangerous Australian spiders) bites since antivenoms were discovered in 1956 and 1981, respectively.

Though this is slightly worrying:



> In September 2012, it was reported that stocks of antivenom were running low, and members of the public were asked to catch the spiders so that they could be milked for their venom. One dose of antivenom requires around 70 milkings from a spider.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 16, 2012)

... _members of the public were asked to catch the spiders_, eh, when _stocks of antivenom stocks were running low_. this is probably not as bad as it sounds, but.


----------



## shy ♡ (Nov 16, 2012)

This is because spiders cannot actually kill you unless you are tiny or allergic. They only have enough venom for little things (their food).


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Not actually true. Venom delivery against large animals might be inefficient, but they are certainly capable of killing adult humans. (Though obviously children are much more likely to die of spider bites.)


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not really scared of anything. 

I mean, yes, I'd be scared shitless if someone pulled a gun on me, or if I was in danger of drowning or incoming chance of being blown up.

But that doesn't mean I'm scared of guns, or being on boats, or explosives. 

I just would be scared momentarily before I, you know, die of said things or something. 

But I'm not scared of _things_. Circumstances, maybe.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 17, 2012)

they still seem to be at least slightly annoying and potentially causing hospitalisation and things ... and antivenom would probably be used in treatment, so it still seems rather inefficient to have members of public, which may or may not have formal training in catching dangerous spiders, trying to catch spiders.

(... but wait, who /usually/ catches spiders for milking)


----------



## Phantom (Nov 17, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> (... but wait, who /usually/ catches spiders for milking)


Super special trained chimps and reeaaaally small milk buckets.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 17, 2012)

opaltiger said:


> Fun fact: no one has died of redback or funnelweb (arguably the two most dangerous Australian spiders) bites since antivenoms were discovered in 1956 and 1981, respectively.
> 
> Though this is slightly worrying:
> 
> ...


yeah, that was a news story here a while ago. funnelwebs are kind of harder to find because they're not house spiders like redbacks are (which tend to hide and make webs in anything kind of crevice or corner, like under toilet seats or under gate handles). 
although it wasn't like 'everyone! go find some spiders!' it was more like 'if you happen to find one, please bring it in instead of killing it'.



Pathos said:


> This is because spiders cannot actually kill you unless you are tiny or allergic. They only have enough venom for little things (their food).


maybe where you're from, but yeah people _can _die from spiders here (it's just uncommon). my aunt got bitten by a redback while she was hanging the washing and (eventually) got an antivenom, but she had to get a pacemaker shortly afterwards because the venom does something gross to cell membranes iirc. redback venom in particular is kind of similar to what you'll find in some snakes and blue-ringed octopuses. It's not so much the amount of venom, it's about potency. redbacks will poison things much larger than themselves to eat, like geckos and stuff. even when they don't cause death, venomous spider bites are usually extremely painful.



sreservoir said:


> they still seem to be at least slightly annoying and potentially causing hospitalisation and things ... and antivenom would probably be used in treatment, so it still seems rather inefficient to have members of public, which may or may not have formal training in catching dangerous spiders, trying to catch spiders.
> 
> (... but wait, who /usually/ catches spiders for milking)





Spoiler: talking about spiders here



it actually depends on the kind of spider! spiders are kind of vaguely separated into small, web-spinning house spiders (usually poisonous) and larger, predatorial spiders (sometimes poisonous). 
web-spinning spiders are kind of like ordinary house spiders: they just sit in a web most of the day and chill and don't do much. redback spiders are really poisonous and are web-spinning spiders and they're fairly easy to catch! you just need a plastic container and hope it doesn't just run away into a crevice. generally these kinds of spiders aren't too keen to confront you and attack (plus they're tiny) so you just trap it against a wall with a plastic container and you're done, really. 
funnel-web spiders (or sydney funnel-webs) are predatorial, don't have webs and actually live in burrows underground, so they're harder to find and to catch, because predatorial spiders will actually run away or toward you quite quickly (because they're built to), or up your arm and into your clothes. they will also probably be aggressive (they'll raise some of their legs and 'look angry') and they're bigger, too. I personally wouldn't go looking for a funnel-web to catch, because they live in burrows and you're just as likely to kill one as your are to catch it, probably. I mean if there's one hanging around and you have a jar or something, sure, but trying to extract a spider from its home is kind of a silly thing to do, and you'll probably lose sight of it because they camouflage in leaf litter reasonably well. 
I dunno. funnel-webs don't inhabit Western Australia, but redbacks are everywhere here (I could probably go find one right now, really). Generally the rule is if it's poisonous, don't pick it up and let something else touch the spider, like a container or some paper or something. Some spiders are safe to pick up and look at because they're not poisonous (but will bite if you're not careful).



Spiders can be caught by anyone willing, but milking is done by professionals, usually at zoos or wildlife parks.



			
				Cirrus said:
			
		

> Hey, don't squash slaters and spiders if you're not even scared of 'em. :( Mean!


If someone's afraid of spiders, I'll just do what'll make them feel better. Some people are fine if I just pick the thing up and take it outside, but some people feel very sick seeing a spider in someone's hands or seeing it crawl or feel better seeing it not alive anymore. considering there are literally so many bugs around here all the time, I don't feel so bad about it.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 17, 2012)

But! Killing spiders, especially with shoes, might not be the best option, as some spiders like the wolf spider carry their eggs on their spinnerets and squashing it can spread the the eggs in all sorts places. Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## Minish (Nov 17, 2012)

uv: Sure but I feel like usually people don't really mind either way as long as it's gone soon! Obviously if it's a really crippling phobia they also can't just flee the area or close their eyes or anything, but I've never really encountered anyone genuinely like that.

I feel like it might be a good idea to try to combat at least the "I really really don't like it so it needs to be dead!!" mindset. :( I get that it's not really a conscious thing for lots, though.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> I have vomited because someone stuck their finger in mine before it's really gr8


Is that... irony... with Vriska's quirk?


Anyway, I'm sort of scared of heights if there's not enough railing. As for trypophobia, I have no problem with the lotuses, but all those people with holes photoshopped on them... That's horrible.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 17, 2012)

I just Wikipedia'ed trypophobia, to see what it is, and I was just frightened deeply by that lotus thingy. That thing is CREEPY!

Let's see.... I am afraid of:

Drowning (I used to like to swim, but when I was younger, I almost drowned, so I have been pretty scared of swimming. Well, I swim, but I won't go in anything deeper than 6ft deep water. And I'm very uptight in the 5ft deep water)

Flames in small and enclosed spaces (Like a lit lighter in a car)

Areas that are too crowded

Getting lost

Getting creeped on (like being followed, stalked, WATCHED)

Being completely alone in a large building


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 17, 2012)

CloudCat said:


> Getting creeped on (like being followed, stalked, WATCHED)


This? This is why I _despise_ having my door open. My computer/desk is set so that I'm facing away from the door, and the thing that creeps me out the most is the thought that someone could be watching me without my knowledge.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't think I have any proper phobias, but high up on my dislike list are loud noises (cars backfiring, party poppers) and soggy things.

I'm down with crowds, spiders and needles and stuff (though I wouldn't welcome a crowd of spiders coming at me with needles).


----------



## Green (Nov 18, 2012)

when i was a kid i was deathly afraid of eating tainted meat and getting parasites. i watched a lot of animal planet...


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't stand spiders, the dark/night and heights. I used to be afraid of roller coasters, but not as much now.
Oh, and sharp knifes that are in front of me. Sorry Mom, I don't want to help you cook if you're gonna ask me to cut food.


----------



## Scyther (Nov 18, 2012)

I think I've _developed_ a fear of heights, if that makes any sense? I never remember being afraid of them as a little kid. However, a year or so ago, I went on a ride at an amusement park where it takes you up really high and then suddenly drops you. (Like this.) After that, I acquired a fear of  heights. It's not debilitating or anything, in the sense that I go out of my way to avoid them, but it's definitely distracting and is why I don't go over the bridge in my town when I'm running anymore (despite it being a very convenient way to measure distance).

Besides that, I'm not afraid of much in particular. Middle-aged men make me feel awkward when I'm talking to them, I guess. (Actually, I feel much more comfortable talking to women in general.)


----------



## Minish (Nov 18, 2012)

Ew ew ew ew ew at rollercoasters. Also yeah, loud noises are not good.

I... guess I have more fears, if we're including stuff that's just really uncomfortable? idk. it's not like I _fear_ presentations in front of the class, for example, but WOW I do not want to do that tomorrow at all. :C

I remember having to do a big important horrible ~creative~ one years ago in school, and making several CC threads about it and hating everything and literally wishing I'd die first so I didn't have to do it. ?_?


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 18, 2012)

What gets to me about lotus seed heads isn't the holes, it's the seeds _in_ the holes. Just holes don't bother me at all, no matter how clustered, but I think the creepist picture I've ever seen was one of 



Spoiler: possible trypophobia textual trigger, I guess? also pretty gross



an areola with holes that had... something in them? Maggots, maybe. It wasn't the things that were in the holes, which I don't even remember; it was that it was an areola with holes that had something in them. Eagh.



I don't have any real phobias; there are things that vaguely creep me out and probably things that creep me out way more than most people, but nothing that's in any way debilitating. Most of the things that creep me out more than most people involve food and/or eating. The only time I remember where I've had to actually walk out of a room because of something on TV was when some guys were daring a girl into eating a chunk of seal blubber for money. I still want to throw up when I remember it. Though I imagine most people would be disgusted by that, judging by the fact everyone else at the party I was at could stay in the room and watch it just fine, I'm a bit more sensitive to it than average.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh yeah! Butterfree's comment made me rember someting else--Maggots. I just can't STAND maggots. Just the thought of them makes my stomach hurt. In sixth grade, we were talking about Ancient Egypt, which includes the mummification process. So as an experiment, we actually mummified a chicken over the course of a couple of months, and then we buried it in the soccer feild. Than, like six months later, we dug it up, and there were a TON of maggots in that chicken, it was DISGUSTING!!! Ugh.


----------



## Flora (Nov 19, 2012)

rejection, abandonment, stuff like that


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 20, 2012)

I've never been quite sure where I stand with roller coasters. I'm generally afraid of going on them, but only because I'm afraid that I'll be afraid. And even then it's not the going really fast bit that terrifies me, it's the heights. And that only scares me when you're going up the first drop rather than any of the other high bits.


So what sort of media scares people here?
Scary films/games that just have monsters don't really bother me, but if they're full of suspense with things that creep up on people and jump out when you don't expect it, it often startles me to the point that I have to sleep with the light on. Sometimes if they're not supposed to be especially scary, it does it. Like creepers from Minecraft :P


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 20, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> So what sort of media scares people here?
> Scary films/games that just have monsters don't really bother me, but if they're full of suspense with things that creep up on people and jump out when you don't expect it, it often startles me to the point that I have to sleep with the light on. Sometimes if they're not supposed to be especially scary, it does it. Like creepers from Minecraft :P


I used to be scared of this, too, but then my friend psychoanalyzed the shit out of me and now I'm only scared of when the monsters pop up, not the anticipation of it.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 20, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> So what sort of media scares people here?


Pretty much anything that's intended to be the least bit scary. Probably the best example of this is how I still get startled playing Luigi's Mansion, like oh my goodness _that_ of all things. Also certain video game music makes me uneasy and easily startled. I also can't watch those faux ghost documentaries on tv, either. I get super freaked out and stuff even though I _know_ they're fake. Also scary books are pretty bad, too. So, yeah, I'm most definitely a pitiful wuss. But! I'm totally for intentionally or unintentionally bad horror movies, like Drag Me to Hell.


----------



## Jack Death (Nov 21, 2012)

Trypophobia, discovered it on /b/. That shit just... ugh.
Arachnophobia, I freak out when there's spider's. I always go nuts trying to kill them.

That's it really, there is no other phobias or things I fear.


----------



## Minish (Nov 21, 2012)

No really could we try not to mention that you like to kill bugs in here! :( It's not necessary to mention it!

Ugh, relatedly, casual killing of animals/harmless monsters etc. in video games is so squicky and I feel like it happens in most RPGs without being addressed at aaaaaaall.

It's fun how my dislike of heights or small spaces or whatever doesn't really apply to media much, but horror is just a terrifying thing regardless. Usually there's at least one thing that really scares me in pretty much anything I read/play/watch. :C fuck you FFVII, fuck you Zelda


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 21, 2012)

> funnel-web spiders (or sydney funnel-webs) are predatorial, don't have webs and actually live in burrows underground, so they're harder to find and to catch, because predatorial spiders will actually run away or toward you quite quickly (because they're built to), or up your arm and into your clothes.


holy shit I am never ever ever going anywhere near australia now.

I mean I'm not even really arachnophobic, I actually quite like the little spiders we have in England. but fuckoff huge spiders that RUN AT YOU AND CRAWL INTO YOUR CLOTHES is just too much for me.



> Trypophobia, discovered it on /b/. That shit just... ugh.


vomming so hard. that picture that Butterfree posted about made me feel genuinely physically uncomfortable the first time I saw it.



> So what sort of media scares people here?


I'm alright with jump scares, there's kind of an exhilarating feeling to them. anything involving physical mutilation completely turns me off though. if someone's arm breaks in a film I actually have to look away.

also car crashes. it's really dumb but I actually get uncomfortable watching any scene involving a car because I'm worried there'll be a crash. I even get slight nerves when riding in a real car. learning to drive was positively terrifying, and I'm not surprised I didn't pass the test. no clue why I'm so worried about it, I've never been involved in a crash and none of my friends/family have ever been in a serious accident...



> Ugh, relatedly, casual killing of animals/harmless monsters etc. in video games is so squicky and I feel like it happens in most RPGs without being addressed at aaaaaaall.


but in most video games you kill animals because they attack you...


----------



## Espeon (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't like hospitals. Bloody charnel houses. They're like a museum where they just showcase everything that can go wrong with your body. The thing is that I'm fine once I get in the hospital as a visitor so I'm not sure if it's the hospital itself which I find scary or just the concept of going to visit, or even just the fact that it's a congregation of people who have ailments.

...I guess I don't like moths, either.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 21, 2012)

Espeon said:


> ...I guess I don't like moths, either.


D:

But they're _adorable_!

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m91ff7387O1rpuaxso2_500.jpg

Also, I forgot to mention this, but I have this internal fear of turning into someone else completely. I guess Kingdom Hearts 3D helped me realize that.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 21, 2012)

goldenquagsire said:


> but in most video games you kill animals because they attack you...


My guess is Cirrus was talking about games where they don't attack you first. 
Like I'm pretty sure I have an RPG on my gameboy (I think it's Lord of the Rings) where they get you attack a wolf or something for the tutorial battle because it isn't a threat.
And there are probably others where you attack wild animals, rather than they attack you, for the grinding xp.


----------



## Green (Nov 21, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> And there are probably others where you attack wild animals, rather than they attack you, for the grinding xp.


pokemon is arguably one.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 21, 2012)

I remember quite a long time ago I had a game where you played as this chauvinistic Mary-Sue character who ran about needlessly killing wild animals while trying to get to his girlfriend. I think I had much more fun letting the wild animals kill me than I did playing the game the way it was "supposed" to be played.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Photo Finish said:


> And there are probably others where you attack wild animals, rather than they attack you, for the grinding xp.


You mean the ones where they only attack after you hit them?





Espeon said:


> ...I guess I don't like moths, either.


But moths are just fluffy butterflies...


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not scared of many things- I'm disgusted my many, I won't lie- but my only actual fear is heights, that I can recall.  I mean, I hate spiders, snakes, and- God forbid- even mud and shaving cream.  But I'm not afraid of them, because I know they can't hurt me.  I just avoid it.


----------



## Green (Nov 21, 2012)

it's not exactly a phobia but i'm afraid of losing control of my willpower andmotivation and getting ridiculously overweight.


----------



## Minish (Nov 22, 2012)

Green said:


> it's not exactly a phobia but i'm afraid of losing control of my willpower andmotivation and getting ridiculously overweight.


Well no, fear of gaining weight is more eating disorder territory. Maybe you should think about examining that because it sounds pretty self-destructive!


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 22, 2012)

I am veeeeerrryyy jumpy, so whenever someone toches me, it scares me so much, I seriously jump three feet into the air. That brings me to another point--Don't touch me. I hate to be touched. I'm really not the kind of person who likes hugs and physical contact. 

I'm not really afraid of horror movies and scary video games, or anything. I kind of laugh at them, actually. But if something scary shows all of the sudden, I'm gonna see that thing in my nightmares. Like in Insidious, it suddenly shows some super scary face at the same time as it plays really loud, creepy organ music. That terrified me.


----------



## Hippy (Nov 23, 2012)

I am deathly afraid of mold. Don't ask me why, but if I see one bit of mold or mildew, I have an axiety attack (and my anxiety attacks are really bad--I get nausous, then dizzy, and then I hyperventilate, and than I faint. And whenever I see mold, I'm usually passed out for a couple hours.)


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 23, 2012)

CloudCat said:


> Don't touch me. I hate to be touched. I'm really not the kind of person who likes hugs and physical contact.


Yes, this, oh so much.


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer (Nov 24, 2012)

My greatest fear is myself.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 24, 2012)

Also, all bugs in general bug me (no pun intended).
Plus I really dislike it when people touch my hair, if that even counts as a fear/phobia.


----------



## Hippy (Nov 24, 2012)

I am afraid of people who are angry. Well, I guess everyone is, but I get very terrified if I'm around an angry person (especially men--sorry males!). I feel as if their anger and emotions will fuel any rash things, before they have a chance to logically think it through. I'm also claustrophbic. I feel faint in an elevator, to be honest.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 24, 2012)

Google "The Banana Split Show" and look at pictures. The resulting images will scare you-- especially the monkey with sunglasses. That show is creepy for some reason that I can't identify.


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sometimes I'm afraid of accidentally eating bugs. Like: "I'm not eating these raspberries anymore, this is the fifth caterpillar I had to throw out!" It can also be a disconcerting thought at night: What if a big bug crawls into my mouth and I wake up with dead bug stuff all over my teeth?


----------

